# Would a Uv sterilizer be beneficial in a Shrimp Tank?



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi i was thinking of putting a Uv sterilizer for my tank setup. What are your thoughts on this? How many of ya run a Uv sterilizer on your setup?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I have UV units large enough to sterilize (kill algae and bacteria) but only use them monthly or when I have an issue. They are not used all the time.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

They are very beneficial as they'll kill harmful bacteria and possibly quell parasite outbreaks. I generally only run mine if there seems to be an issue with the shrimp that isn't water parameter related or if I'm adding new stock.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

What kind of one is large enough to do that? Can people list which ones they use?


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

snausage said:


> They are very beneficial as they'll kill harmful bacteria and possibly quell parasite outbreaks. I generally only run mine if there seems to be an issue with the shrimp that isn't water parameter related or if I'm adding new stock.


How long do ya run the uv sterallizer when ya introduce new stock?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Clare12345 said:


> What kind of one is large enough to do that? Can people list which ones they use?


I think I have one of the cheapest ones. It's only 5w and I bought it on a whim at petsmart for $50.



lilflippy said:


> How long do ya run the uv sterallizer when ya introduce new stock?


About three days.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i have a 12watt running on my ebi! 24/7 plants are booming and shrimps are in super shape....

i dont see the point of runing it only a few days... its has no deleterious effect to run it 24/7


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a 9watt uv sterilizer would for my 20 gallon long would that be enough watts


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

avandss said:


> i have a 12watt running on my ebi! 24/7 plants are booming and shrimps are in super shape....
> 
> i dont see the point of runing it only a few days... its has no deleterious effect to run it 24/7


In most opinions posted on this subject it's a waste of the bulb life to run them 24/7

It's also fact not rumor that UV light breaks down Fe Chelate and products like excel along with many medications.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> In most opinions posted on this subject it's a waste of the bulb life to run them 24/7
> 
> It's also fact not rumor that UV light breaks down Fe Chelate and products like excel and many medications.


Ah, 'fact' is such a strong word. I haven't been able to find nor see an effect in my tanks or anyone else's, of the UV breaking down excel/iron. That's a rumor.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

HolyAngel said:


> Ah, 'fact' is such a strong word. I haven't been able to find nor see an effect in my tanks or anyone else's, of the UV breaking down excel/iron. That's a rumor.


Matters not what you see in your tanks. Check the MSDS and manufacturer information sheets on the compounds (even lowly Wikipedia) :hihi: _'That's a rumor.' _no, it's not


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> In most opinions posted on this subject it's a waste of the bulb life to run them 24/7
> 
> It's also fact not rumor that UV light breaks down Fe Chelate and products like excel along with many medications.


I totally agree. There's no point in burning out the bulb if you don't have to. 

Running it for three days should knock out anything harmful that has been recently introduced.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I can guarantee. UV kill IRON .I have 3 tanks with 9W turbo twist on them. Every time when I run UV for more than 3-4h Iron go down from 0,5PPM to 0.15PPM.



HolyAngel said:


> Ah, 'fact' is such a strong word. I haven't been able to find nor see an effect in my tanks or anyone else's, of the UV breaking down excel/iron. That's a rumor.


----------

